# can't move files to the trash



## mikeindc (Aug 20, 2003)

My problem is that I have some files on my desktop that will not go into the trash. The pop-up message says the item is currently being used by another task, even though I have tried closing all applications, restarting, checking my startup to make sure nothing activates.  I think these were downloads that were in progress when Internet Explorer crashed, but they are not in the download manager anymore either.  


How can i delete these desktop items???  Thaks in advance for any help/suggestions.

I read through a bunch of the archive and most of the advice was how to force trash something already in the trash. If there is a thread out there please point me to it. Thanks again.


----------



## CEMatt (Aug 21, 2003)

I just boot into my OS9 partition, migrate to the files I want to trash and move them to the trash...If they are locked, holding the Option key while emptying the trash works for me.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 21, 2003)

Empty the trash - shift command delete (and then hit ok)
Force emtpy the trash - shift command option delete

~OR~

Go to terminal application (applications / utilities / terminal), and type

rm -rf ~/.Trash/* 

or

sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/* 

if the previous does not work. (you will be asked your root password). Be careful with any commands having 'su' or 'sudo' - you can delete everything if you specify a wrong folder etc. 
These empty the trash immediately, so finder may show the full trashcan icon even when it's already emptied. if those would not work, check this thread.


----------



## mikeindc (Aug 21, 2003)

I'm not sure if that will do it. I will try booting in OS9 to move the items to the trash, but 

my problem isn't emptying the trash.  I can't actually get the files into the trash because they are said to be "in use by another function" though I can't seem to identify what is using these files.  No applications running, I've relaunched the finder, restarted the computer, however the files are in constant use, so therefore cannot be moved to the trash to be emptied.

Sorry if I missed the solution in an earlier reply, but forcing the trash to empty when its already empty doesn't help.  

I think I need to get the files in the trash first. Or not?? Is there a way to delete by skipping the move to trash step??  If it is a terminal command I'll be entering new territory as I've never done anything there before. I looked at it yesterday and had no idea what I was doing. But I'll give it a try if need be. Carefully, no doubt.

I absolutely appreciate everyone's help. Hope this clarifies my problem a little better. And if you think I just missed the solution please smack me upside the head with it one more time. Thanks.


----------



## bobw (Aug 21, 2003)

Do this;

Open the terminal and type:

cd ~/.Trash 
<hit return>

sudo rm -rf 

put a space after the f and drag the item you want deleted to the terminal so that its path is automatically entered, then press return

give it your admin password and hit return


----------



## Arden (Aug 21, 2003)

Using the UNIX command rm bypasses any need for the Trash and deletes a file immediately.  Use with caution, as entering something like "rm *" will delete your entire drive.


----------



## mikeindc (Aug 21, 2003)

thanks... I'll try it tonight and let you know how it goes. Much appreciated.


----------



## mikeindc (Aug 21, 2003)

I'm at the enter password step and can't seem to type anything...I thought this was a safety thing, but the right password typed  (with no characters showing) still doesn't work


----------



## Arden (Aug 22, 2003)

Are you sure you typed it correctly?  At the prompt, make sure caps lock is off and type the full password once, then push return.  You are typing "sudo rm -rf _/path/to/file_" right?  Drag the file onto your terminal to make sure the  path is correct.

Though it's a last resort, reinstalling the system should fix your problem.  If you go this route, use the Archive & Install option.


----------



## mikeindc (Aug 22, 2003)

Okay, I realize this is getting long for perhaps a simple problem, so thanks again everyone for the help. Here's what I put in the terminal

Password:
rm: illegal option -- /
usage: rm [-f | -i] [-dPRrvW] file ...
       unlink file
[Redhouse:~/.Trash] mike% sudo rm -rf/Users/mike/Desktop/FORCE\ DELETE.doc
rm: illegal option -- /
usage: rm [-f | -i] [-dPRrvW] file ...
       unlink file



The name of the file is FORCEDELETE.doc --- You see what I did wrong?


----------



## bobw (Aug 22, 2003)

Open the terminal and type: 

 cd ~/.Trash  


 sudo rm -rf  

 put a space after the f and drag the item you want deleted to the terminal so that its path is automatically entered, then press return 

 give it your admin password and hit return


----------



## mikeindc (Aug 22, 2003)

It worked!! (guess you knew it would)Thank you for your patience.  Especially since you had to post the EXACT same solution twice. I missed the space, but got it now.  Thanks again.


----------



## Arden (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah, it's the little things that get you every time...

Glad to be of service.


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 22, 2003)

Mikeindc,

If this happens again, you may want to boot into OS 9 (if you can. . . what computer do you have?). I'm not talking about running Classic in OS X.

1. Anyway, boot into OS 9.
2. Double-click on your hard drive icon.
3. Double-click on the folder called 'Users'.
4. Double-click on your user's folder (your account's short name, mine is dtrickey).
5. Double-click on the folder called Desktop.

THAT is the location of your OS X desktop. If you have stubborn files on your OS X desktop again, follow the above steps to get to the files (in OS 9).

6. Finally, drag them (in OS 9) to the trash. You shouldn't see the "file in use" error.

The advantage of this method is that you don't have to mess with Terminal. The disadvantage is that you have to wait until OS 9 boots. Also, newer Macs can't boot into OS 9 at all.

Doug


----------



## lucboivin (Jul 30, 2009)

The solution that worked for me...
put your "in use files" in a new folder.
You will be prompt that you may have a problem with the application in use... how cares!!!!
Put this folder in trash... and empty trash

Welcome in advance.


----------



## Al3kazandra (Feb 24, 2011)

Giaguara said:


> Empty the trash - shift command delete (and then hit ok)
> Force emtpy the trash - shift command option delete
> 
> ~OR~
> ...




so, having this problem with not being able to delete files in my trash I googled it- found a link on yahoo answers, got taken to this website, took this persons advice regarding the 

rm -rf ~/.Trash/*

and now every important microsoft office word document I have typed for my whole school semester is GONE. DELETED. NO WHERE TO BE FOUND.

Clearly I am upset. I did not set up time machine, I don't have these files backed up and I am really appalled that this type of advice was given without warning that other files could be deleted other than the ones in the trash as was given with the  sudo.

I am currently trying to find absolutely ANYWAY to recover these files that should not have been lost.


I'm seriously upset - and would really appreciate ACCURATE ADVICE that will not lead me to even more problems.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 1, 2011)

rm command comes with its warnings - _which were also mentioned above, as were posted in this thread in 2003 for Mac OS X 10.2_, many many OS X ago. A _space_ in a wrong place when using rm, and you can recover the files your typos deleted from your backup.

Al3kazandram, whether you are using a computer only for recreational use or for work purposes, always make sure you have a system for backups. And not just one - _at least_ two, and which are stored in different physical locations. 

What if your house and computer are destroyed in fire? Then the backup somewhere else (online or at a friend's place) helps get your files back. What if your computer is stolen? What if its hard drive is fried for whatever reason? What if a software update or an infant kills your system, or a cat pees on it? 

If you don't have a backup, guess what? Your work for the semester, or the whole PhD, or the dozen manuscripts for the books you have been working for in the past twelve years or the 140000 pictures of your offspring are gone. Why would you want to risk this?

Mac OS X comes with Time Machine and an easy way to set up regular backups, so all you needed was to set it up. Or just do a manual backup of the important files every week or so, to a USB drive, external drive, some online storage solution, to a DVD, or whatever you prefer.

By not having a backup, you are vulnerable to all the threads two paragraphs above, and _anything_ that could destroy one file or the whole system. Your computer being stolen, fried in an oven by accident (I have seen two 17" PowerBooks destroyed in the oven after some infants had put them there), peed on by a furry or unfurry animal, falling on the ground from your back, being driven over by a car (that happens too), having some update eat all your files (AddressBook eat all your contacts and phone numbers for instance, or a software write nothing but zeros on all the files that were created by it), and the list could go on. 

If there are _no backups_, meanwhile, shut down that system. 
The files are gone, but the physical space they were located in on that drive may store its ones and zeros for a while. If you are browsing using that computer now, shut it down, and use something else. If some file, of anything the computer does, writes over it, you are out of luck. 
There are solutions that may be able to help you with extracting those files thought gone from that system. Several of them are listed in other threads in this forum; the only one of the professional hard drive data extractor services I remember by name is www.drivesavers.com.

Just like in the real life out-of-computer situations, always be prepared, and always have backups.


----------

